# Top End waterway with aquatic herps and fish



## saratoga (Feb 8, 2015)

A short video shot in the Finniss River in the Top End. 5 different herps and lots of different fish

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFdUGV1pCRM


----------



## RoryBreaker (Feb 9, 2015)

Loved it, thanks for posting. 

No Toga in the Finniss?


----------



## saratoga (Feb 9, 2015)

RoryBreaker said:


> Loved it, thanks for posting.
> 
> No Toga in the Finniss?



My understanding is that Saratoga don't occur west of the Adelaide River... don't know why.


----------



## Stuart (Feb 11, 2015)

Superb vid, thanks for sharing


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Feb 12, 2015)

Pretty cool and enjoyable.


----------



## sevrum (Feb 12, 2015)

love the rainbowfish


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey that was great, thanks.


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 12, 2015)

Breathtaking greg!
Amazing videos, could watch them all day!


----------

